
Why is my submition 'dead'? - nwp1992
Hi,
I just tried to submit a new post from a blog about PDF internal objects - but it was immediately dead.<p>Can someone please explain why and how this became dead?
Is it because I&#x27;m a just registered user?<p>Here is the post in case anyone can or will unkill it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17489959<p>Thanks a lot!
======
gus_massa
I have to guess, ..., but in 2016 you submitted too many articles of the same
site. For example "How to Create a PDF from Multiple Scanned Pages in Your C#
Code" was submitted at least 5 times and other articles of the same site had
also too many resubmissions. So I guess that the mods banned you and the site.

The linked article looks as a new article. Try contacting the mods
hn@ycombinator.com and ask nicely, and try to not resubmit too much.

